# Made a quick and dirty target/catch box thing



## Zombieaustin (Feb 27, 2019)

Had some down time at work so I put this together with some Gorilla Tape, a box, an old rag, soda can and a couple of zip ties. 
It seems to do an okay job, considering I've never made one or shot at one before!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool

I have a very similar setup - though my old rag seems to be slightly worn and occasionally get pass-throughs with bb's.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks good to me and easily repairable with some extra gorilla tape. Maybe another loose hanging layer of rag would help, as Mattwalt says sometimes there can be penetration


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!! Enjoy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome! Welcome!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That will work just fine. Only problem is the can is still in one piece. lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That will work just fine. Only problem is the can is still in one piece. lol


That's what I was thinking!! :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like mine in my shop. That'll work!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like that'll do just fine. I'd add another layer of rag but that's just a suggestion.


----------



## Zombieaustin (Feb 27, 2019)

I've got provisions for another rag there, but only had one really dirty one! It's holding up pretty good! Definitely nice to get to shooting. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------

